# Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit über PROFIBUS



## phoo82 (22 Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich suche ein gerät, welches ich an PROFIBUS anschliessen kann
und an welches man temperaturfühler und luftfeuchtemesser
anschliessen kann und die werte via profibus abholen kann.

Da ich z.Zt ein Praktikum mache habe ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig angst
falsche bauteile zu bestellen (ist ja nicht gerade billig .p)

ich dachte an:
IM 153-Basic: 6ES7153-1AA03-0XB0      (ca. 300€)
SM331:  6ES7331-1KF02-0AB0              (ca. 490€)

Ich brauche ja eigtl. nur einen A/D-Wandler mit PROFIBUS Schnittstelle
am besten wäre es PRO SM331 halt 4xTemperatur und 4xLuftfeuchtigkeit
messen zu können.
(Ich finde die Preise von Siemens scho krass  )

Und als letztes? welche thermoelemente favorisiert ihr? ^^
womit luftfeuchtigkeit messen? 

p.s.: es werden keine anforderungen an echtzeit oder umgebungstemperatur oder geschwindigkeit etc gestellt, 
deshalb suche ich eine möglichst billige lösung .p

aber: 4x temp + 4xfeuchtigkeit muss am besten über 1xPROFIBUS auslesbar sein, da ich sonst einen repeater bräuchte (mehr als 32 devices)
20xTemp + 20xFeuchtigkeit über 1xPROFIBUS ist auch schlecht, da die Räume im ganzen RZ verteilt sind .p

danke für eure hilfe!

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2010)

Wenn es mehrere Räume in einem Rechenzentrum sind, warum nimmst du dann nicht gleich Profinet anstelle von Profibus?
Die ET200S ist da nicht schlecht. Da kannst du die entsprechenden Module stecken.

Ich würde für Raumtemp. PT100-Fühler verwenden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## phoo82 (22 Februar 2010)

Hi ^^

also Profinet ist nicht mehr machbar, da ich 
1. scho CPU313c, CP343-1 lean und cp 342-5 (profibus dp) gekauft habe
(cpu als starterkit, weil die ersten versuche firmenintern mit sps etc ist und
wir lizenz brauchten etc, ausserdem läuft mein praktikum nur noch 8 wochen .p)

2. ich auch mit Janitza UMG96s Spannung, Strom, Leistung etc in eine SQL datenbank packe 
und die janitza-geräte über profibus laufen

Eigtl. dachte ich es gäbe nen A/D-Wandler mit Profbus schnittstelle der wie
der janitza als slave betrieben wird...
Aber evtl. ist es doch sinnvoll die schaltschrankvarianten von siemens 
zu ordern, da man dann die anlage noch erweitern kann mit entsrechenden modulen.

Für Profibus wären meine oben genannten siemens-bauteile in ordnung?
Bei der sm331 habe ich auch eine billigerere variante gesehen mit
anderer seriennummer aber gleicher bezeichnung, weis jemand
was es damit auf sich hat? .p

vielen dank

gruss, marc


----------



## PeterEF (26 Februar 2010)

phoo82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche ein gerät, welches ich an PROFIBUS anschliessen kann
> und an welches man temperaturfühler und luftfeuchtemesser
> anschliessen kann und die werte via profibus abholen kann.


 
Bei einem Kunden hab ich neulich einen Feuchtesensor von Testo mit Profibus-DP Schnittstelle gesehen, der hat auch gleich einen zusätzlichen Eingang für einen Temperaturfühler mit drauf.


----------

